# Best reasonable stud finder???



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Probably your wife. She found you didn't she. Seriously though I just use my knuckle or if there is a receptacle, find out which side the stud is on and measure 16 inch increments from there.

Dave.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

I use a Zircon, and my wife says is it very accurate, since it doesn't go off when I am around....actually, it works, but get in the habit of doing like Dave says, and you can get on the mark without the gadgets.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

I have had various stud finders over the years, and they all suck. The best stud finder is the one God put on your finger... your knuckle. I can find studs under plaster and lath. It does take a bit of practice. Lately, I've been using a cow magnet. It finds the lath nails or the drywall screws or nails. Cow magnets work super great with metal studs. It's the way to fly on them.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I've had a few Zircons that worked well
I'd recommend the slightly fancier one that has the depth ("deep scan") switch and also checks for hot wires automatically (and by switch)


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

If you use a stud finder the real secret is as follows

1. Allow the stud finder to calibrate when you first hit the button before moving it.
2. Move very slowly from side to side
3. do you absolute best to keep the stud finder flat and level against the wall. 
4. Make numerous passes after it indicates a stud. The most common spot that the edge is indicated is probably pretty close to the edge.


----------



## Sellncars (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank's for all the reply's guys. I may try a Zircon, then again, i may strengthen my knuckles.

Thanks,
Sellncars


----------

